
Why Are America's Most Innovative Companies Still Stuck in 1950s Suburbia? - fourmii
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/stuck-in-1950s-suburbia/
======
angersock
It's the math.

It's a _hell_ of a lot cheaper to convince people to buy a house out in the
'burbs than to pay wages (and lease office space!) in a dense urban area.

Once you've _got_ a company building a reliable product for a reliable market,
it doesn't make much economic sense to stay in an urban area unless you have
to for business reasons.

------
oldgregg
Corporations are modern city-states. Why would they give up control of their
infrastructure to the bufoons in city council?

------
mieses
because people adapt?

